# Angel Eyes



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

So I found this website http://www.customaxima.com/viewer/shop/templates/template.1.product.asd/scspid/4584/vts/design016
and they have angel eye kits for about 200 bucks. Does any one have this done or have a friend with it ? 
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I have always thought they looked badass.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I think thats one of the stupidest mods available. $200 and you have to tear your headlight housings apart, do bunch of complicated wiring. The reviews I read on the install said it was a major pain in the ass. And for what? Some stupid light ring?

I would pass, but if it what floats your boat, go for it. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Where did you find the install info Alti9? What I was wondering was if there was anyone that installed them on a Altima. I checked and found some info about Max's, Sentra's, and some 200's, 240's no Altima on this forum. Moving on I like the angel eye effect on the Altima. I think it kinda looks like a 5 series bimmer(simsimma who got da keys to my bimmer):thumbup: . Besides that you'll note that the fog lights don't come on unless the headlights are on and I want to reverse that. At least on the SE-R, I'm not sure about the SE, I know the maxima is the same. If anybody knows about how to turn on the fog lights w/parking lights or by themselves, please post info as well.
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey 1AltimaR, is your Altima red? I work in Rockville and see a red Alti drive by sometimes. 
I wanna get an Altima, if I do get one, I'd get the angel eyes and eyebrows too...I think they look good on the Alti.


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

a buddy of mine got a set for his 200sx and they look really good. we wired it so the angle eyes would blink with the blinkers


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think itll look hot on the newer altimas... old gen altimas would look weird.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I read it on a different forum, about the install. if you want bimmer lights, buy a bimmer.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

andre said:


> Hey 1AltimaR, is your Altima red? I work in Rockville and see a red Alti drive by sometimes.
> I wanna get an Altima, if I do get one, I'd get the angel eyes and eyebrows too...I think they look good on the Alti.


No, those pesky mo county cluckers would love that(hint). Mine is sheer silver. Where you working @? I've seen the angel eye fogs, and you know I think that would be really cool having both, you? Might give it a really sinister look for those un-or-lucky enough to see it in their rear view!
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> i think itll look hot on the newer altimas... old gen altimas would look weird.


LIUSPEED, a pleasure to have you post in my thread. I read your posting on bulb brightness and was impressed at the work you put into it. In your opinon does having halos affect the lighting capability or not at all? If not, is there a certain type that you have heard or know of that works well for this application?

DIRTKING 4, that' s cool halo blinking same as the turn singnal. 

Alti9 I would love to buy a bmw(M5 or M6), but of course there is that thing of $90K+ lol..... so I settle for what I can get.
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1AltimaR said:


> LIUSPEED, a pleasure to have you post in my thread. I read your posting on bulb brightness and was impressed at the work you put into it. In your opinon does having halos affect the lighting capability or not at all? If not, is there a certain type that you have heard or know of that works well for this application?


angel eyes are just for show.. no sheer lighting capability at all.. just for looks and that is all.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

1AltimaR said:


> Where did you find the install info Alti9? What I was wondering was if there was anyone that installed them on a Altima. I checked and found some info about Max's, Sentra's, and some 200's, 240's no Altima on this forum. Moving on I like the angel eye effect on the Altima. I think it kinda looks like a 5 series bimmer(simsimma who got da keys to my bimmer):thumbup: . Besides that you'll note that the fog lights don't come on unless the headlights are on and I want to reverse that. At least on the SE-R, I'm not sure about the SE, I know the maxima is the same. If anybody knows about how to turn on the fog lights w/parking lights or by themselves, please post info as well.
> :givebeer: :cheers:


I'd skip the bimmer angel-eyes. I've torn open Altima headlights before, and I can tell you (a) it's a time consuming process, and (b) if you make a mistake you can crack the housing (I avoided that). Plus, sealing the housings back up water tight is kind of hit-or-miss. I lucked out there too.

You've got an SE-R with Xenons. That's already better than 90% of the altimas out there, so I'd say just stick with that.

Ciao!


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i kind of agree ^. your headlights should be plenty bright, maybe you can save the $200 dollars on a very lengthy and pita process and just use it to maybe get a hs cold air intake or something like that :]


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I kinda agree with them on that....dont pull your headlights apart....not really worth the risk.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

blitzboi you crazy canuckian you got pretty lucky on those headlights, have any pix?
ekizz, andre just looking for something in the mean time while saving money for my nismo cai and headers and Eibach springs. Sucks that its not sold as a housing that you can buy. 
I think they look good on the Altima, don't forget to vote.
:cheers:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

i voted that i like it. if it were a whole housing, I'd say go ahead. but taking your xenon headlights apart.....nah. Besides, as good as they look, you should just save the money towards the header or cai.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah the more and more I read about this, the more unsure I get. If it sold a whole hoousing I'd jump on it. Man that sucks, I really thought they would be a nice addition to my ride.
Blitzboi do you have any pics? How long did the process take? Did you use the same setup as I linked to?
:givebeer::cheers:


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i have mine and am waiting to install into my blacked out housing. install you can actually send to umnitza (they make the rings) umnitza.com, and they will install for $150. or i could get you the instructions and wiringg information.


----------

